# Do females enjoy being with other females ?



## Bettafever21 (May 3, 2012)

I need some people who have experience with female sorority tanks, i have a 10 gallon with lots of plants, heated to 78-82 deg, cycled filtered, and 2-3 hiding places (will probably end up getting a few more if i decide to go through with this) tank with 1 female beta and 2 otoclincus algae eaters, ive been thinking about making a sorority tank (ever since ive removed my males to a half split 5 gallon tank) to add some friends for my female betta fish. My questions. 

from observing or watching your tank if you can come to some sort of conclusion to where they are happier with other females?!?! 

where they at times social/ or some what playful/ did they enjoy each other company? 

thank you for your time to read my thread thank you, a reply would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bettafever21 (May 3, 2012)

Bettafever21 said:


> I need some people who have experience with female sorority tanks, i have a 10 gallon with lots of plants, heated to 78-82 deg, cycled filtered, and 2-3 hiding places (will probably end up getting a few more if i decide to go through with this) tank with 1 female beta and 2 otoclincus algae eaters, ive been thinking about making a sorority tank (ever since ive removed my males to a half split 5 gallon tank) to add some friends for my female betta fish. My questions.
> 
> from observing or watching your tank if you can come to some sort of conclusion to where they are happier with other females?!?!
> 
> ...


i plan on buying 4 + the one i have making it 5 in a 10 gal along with my 2 oto's


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It's a gamble with female betta tanks. I have had about 20 in a female tank setting and only 1 was too aggressive to be placed in a group setting. (no, not 20 at once..a total of 20 different females in the past year). I originally had 6 in a 10g, then upgraded to a 20G and had about 11 females. Now I have 4 in a 20G. When the tank finished the cycle, I may add a few more. 

I am not sure if they LIKE being with other females as they seem to be very territorial and can be just as agressive as males, but they seem to tolerate each other as long as you have a massive amount of decor in the tank.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't really speak for the fish and say they LIKE living together, but many do accept it. Some females are individually aggressive and cannot live in a sorority setting. 

I have 4 in my 10 gallon tank. They have been together for 2 days, still in the nipping/chasing stage but it should wear off eventually. It's sad to see little bits off of their fins in the beginning.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I have 8 females in a sorority, and they seem fine. They flare at each other a lot, and nip a bit, but otherwise are fine. I'm pretty sure they'd rather be in their own territory, but at the same time having the other females keeps them active and entertained. At feeding time they all gather at the top without aggression and hang around till I feed them. They seem to enjoy testing their strength/size by just constantly flaring at each other. By having 8 the aggression has definitely lessened than when I had just 4. Now they mostly stay out of each others' way.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Um...It depends on the personality I think


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Interesting question, I have 3 in a community tank, that are fine with each other, they had their spats but things worked out with a little jiggleing!I can't say they "like" it because I'm not the fish in this situation, but they do seem to accept it!Some are just not cut out for sorority life, some are too weak, or too strong, the only way you can find out is to try it, it may take a while for them to establish a pecking order, but bare with them, they will get there! Also make sure they're all females, I got 2 females and a male and only found out 2 months in, pineapple has his own tank now!


----------



## Bettafever21 (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for your time and feed reading about your experiences has helped me decide if i want to go through with it and if it keeps them active and entertained having a sorority seems to be worth the trouble of the first 2-4 days of establishing order. cant wait to go buy some decore and pick out my new females


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

One other thing I forgot to add, be very careful when adding in new fish, try not to mess with your girls too much, the slightest bit of stress seems to cause world war 3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Don't forget to quarantine them for at least 1 week. I know it sucks waiting, but it's worth it so no illness/disease breaks out and leaves all the fish dead.  three of the girls I bought came from the same shipment at persmart, they all had dropsy and died in quarantine.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

^ x2 to whats been added

When you want to add a new girl, take them all out, shift things around, then put them all back. Keeps fighting to a minimum.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

also more decor is a great idea  they like hiding places. my 29 gallons community/sorority needs more hiding places, but my 4 girls do alright. (i also need more girls )


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'd say no. Bettas prefer being alone vs being with tank mates. They're solitary. Bettas do not have a need for "friends".


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with MrV. I don't think they appreciate other fish in "their " territory, either.


----------



## Sam I Am (Jun 11, 2012)

I have 4 females in a sorority and just added 2 more (one of which I think might actually be a male, but I'm not sure and so far, so good). They seem to be getting along well. They do mostly ignore each other but will sometimes chase each other around. After the first few days I don't think this is aggressive chasing, one will chase another then their roles will reverse. It is a matter of the particular betta's personality though. I have had one who was too aggressive for a sorority. Otherwise, they do seem to tolerate each other fairly well as long as they have lots of hiding places and I also have a lot of natural plants in the tank so they have a lot of places to go.

The first few hours after introducing them you do need to watch the tank almost continuously I would say. They may seem fine the first 30 to 60 min but have problems after that, so watch them. The next few days the tank needs to be watched fairly closely as well. After that, I do keep an eye on them, they are in my living room so it's pretty easy to keep an eye on them and at least once (usually several times) a day I check them all closely for injuries/ripped fins. So far all have been doing really well.

Good luck!


----------



## Babydoll (May 16, 2012)

My original four that was in a ten gallon have great personalities so they mesh really well. They hardly ever split up.. they always swim together.. it helps that when I got them they were younger and have now doubled in size.I am currently adding three more.. I just uprgraded to a 29 gallon and they are all acclimating as we speak.. hopefully they accept the new girls.


----------



## Bettafever21 (May 3, 2012)

Just bought them and their pretty young, hope they do alright ill be watching very closely so dont worry, if i feel one is over aggressive ill separate and try in another 24 hours, again thank you for the feeds  wish me luck


----------

